# 4 month bred jersey showing bloody discharge



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

She has been, and still is acting normal...but there was clear discharge this morning...and now a thin bit of clear/bloody discharge. Is she aborting?
She is a week away from being four months bred...due end of August.
:shrug: :shrug: 
What should I do? Lock her in a stall and watch her? 
:Bawling:


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

you might want to direct this question to: UpNorth, TulleyJohn, or Jerseygurl.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Sometimes a cow/heifer can have early embrionic death loss and slough off the pregnancy. The amount of discharge you describe does not necessarily indicate this though. If you really believe this has happened, you can A.) have a vet preg check her a week from now, or B.) Wait and see if she comes into heat again.
She's gonna do what she's gonna do. Locking her in a stall may give you opportunity to watch for further evidence(If the dogs or cats don't dispense with it while you are absent), but won't change course of events.

You say she is a week away from 4 months pregnant. Is that based on an observation and recording of the date she was bred, or on a confirmed status by vet preg check? The reason I ask, is if she was not confirmed pregnant by a vet, what you are seeing could mean she was in heat over the last two days, and either never was pregnant or lost the embryo early and is cycling again :shrug:


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

We had her AI'd. I never had her vet checked to confirm preg because her heats are VERY obvious. She paces and bellows non-stop for almost 24 hours. She also shows a little discharge w/ her cycles. She had no heat signs since the AI in November. She is still not showing heat signs...
I just checked her again--no discharge at all. I think we will stall her tonight to see what we find in the morning. 
Question: Is it common to lose it this far along? 
What else could this be?
Do some cows bleed during a pregnancy like women?

Thanks!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Al I know about cows breeding is that they carry for 9 months, I know how to help birth a calf (NO I don't hold her hand and say push!!!!!) But cows that don't carry and if you miss there heats they will let out some bloody slime. 
I know with goats that the egg is still a egg till about the last few months shouldn't the calf still be a egg? So it would be hard to see.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

HazyDay said:


> I know with goats that the egg is still a egg till about the last few months shouldn't the calf still be a egg? So it would be hard to see.


Huh?!? The embyro in EVERY mammal ceases to be an egg as soon as it's fertilized. It starts dividing right away and within hours you have tissue and within days a body (albeit small and somewhat incomplete) forms. It then continues to grow and develop throughout pregnancy.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

IS it truely bloody? or is it brownish tinged clear?

If she is aborting nothing further to do, except to confirm and find out why, if she has may need to check temp to watch for infection.

is there any way she was bred by nieghbors bull or younger bull calf ? and is further along than you think, or she is in heat again

mine can throw slime quite a while before they calve, but i would be alarmed by actual blood unless it was heat.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

At first dh noticed a bit of clear discharge. A few hours later, I notice the clear discharge with blood. I wouldn't say she was bleeding--but had blood tinged discharge. Afew hours after that--she had nothing at all. I'm getting ready to see what we have this morning(it's still a bit dark).
We got her in July. She had been running w/ two bulls. We hoped she was preg--but she wasn't because she kept coming into heat like clockwork.....had her AI's in late november--she stopped coming into heat.
Funny--if she had been bred when she was running w/ bulls--she would be due within the week. She's not bagged up or anything, so I'm pretty certain that she was bred in november--not June.
If there are any further developments to post this morning..I'll be back


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Not to scare you, but I have had some confirmed bred, to only come into heat again (the time of 25-40 days bred is when they generally loose whatever forms). What I would like to know. When did you have her preg checked? Did you have her preg checked? If you did, and she was palpated pregnant, how many days in was your estimate. Some animals can be very quiet, as far as heats go, especially after they loose a pregnancy. Our swiss, when she was bred the first go around was being very frisky. She settled, but lost it somewhere around 40 days. She was rebred in January, she came into heat but it was very very subtle. The holstein bull calf was following her around, but she never stood there, acted annoyed. She did the same thing when she was bred fall of 05. Was by AI and bull, she settled with the bull. Now if someone didn't know this animal, know how she acts, she would easily be missed. There is a chance, that Jersey might be open, and could have been open for a while. If you had her checked at 60 days, perhaps the blood might have been from her vagina, vs her repro system. 


I only question that, because generally when you have blood, its because she is bleeding out, and at 4 months, with a little bit of blood, might not be good. Another example I have. One of the holsteins I thoight was bred, had her Ultrasounded, vet found she was cystic. She never showed a heat at 21 days, never bled out (cystic). There is a slim chance, that Jersey could have been for the past 4 months or so, not showing signs. But generally they need to be treated, as cysts to my knowledge dont up and dissapear. Have her checked, and I would do it sooner rather than later. Good luck.


Jeff


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think we will have the vet out. She was bred at the end of nov. We have watched for heat signs since then, but have seen none. Wen she is in heat, she is the loudest cow I have ever heard! Bellows all hours of the night and day... She has mooed...maybe...five times since then--and it was because she was out of hay everytime.
She hasn't had anymore discharge--I guess I'll just have the vet out next week...sigh, another 50 bucks. I'll let everyone know. Thank you all.
Christina


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Another option is BioTracking. Won't be the $50, I don't think.
It is a blood test and apparently it can detect if a pregnancy was lost if it was recent.
The information can be found here;
BioTracking 

A number of the ladies on KFC have used it with success. 
We don't because we have a number of animals preg checked when we have a vet out.


----------



## pygmywombat (Sep 7, 2002)

Another thing to consider is that she was never bred. Some cows, even the ones that have really vocal heats, have silent heats in winter and they are hard to catch unless you watch really closely for discharge.

I'd go with the BioTracking. A lot cheaper then having a vet visit.


----------

